# Another puppy count riddle



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Please welcome my come home from a 5 day dog show, didn't know Havana was in heat, but it took Jester about 2 min to figure out she was, litter! :jaw:
Can you guess how many babies there are? *a few of you know, so no cheating!*
And can you please help us name them? You guys are awesome at names, and we can't agree on anything!
I will be back in a bit to give you the count and how many boys/girls~~


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

7

3F and 4M


Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!! 
WOW you do have your hands full!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

EIGHT! Do I count 8 puppies? OMG Katie - what a wonderful surprise. Guess those stones didn't bother Jester too much. Either that or you really just wanted to show us what kind of equipment he was packing. Boy that gun was LOADED.

CONGRATULATIONS. Guess you could nickname them something along the lines "But the Pester nose Knows" LOL


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhhhh! So beautiful and Havana looks so happy! Congratulations Katie, Havana, Jester & Kathy!!! They did come early! :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats Katie! I had no idea they were due already!
Well it wouldn't be appropriate for this liter, but if it happens a second time...it could be the "Oops I think I did it again!" 

I'll take the little sable boy, one of 7?

Beverly


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd love that little sable....it looks like 7 to me...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Katie, I see 7 cuties.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I count 7. Do I win a puppy? They're adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I got 7 as well and I'm guessing 6 girls and 1 boy. :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jacklyn~ You are the winner!
We have 7 puppies, 6 girls and 1 boy~!!!
They were born last night, April 19th. There are 3 blacks (although I think one will be a black and tan) 3 Jester mini-me's (one is the boy) and one very interesting surprise sable. You will see what I mean about her cool coloring when I get the individual pictures done~
SO~~~ Any ideas for names? My mom suggested the days of the week.....hummmm


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I like your mom's idea! (or you could go with the 7 dwarfs)ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, Katie. How many puppies total at your house now? I wish I lived closer. I'd come over to play...
They are certainly precious and my goodness, does Havana look happy. 
You could go with the 7 wonders of the world (natural or man-made)

Congratulations to Jester and Havana. 
How is Jester?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow 7 puppies. CONGRATULATIONS to everyone. What a surprise to come home to!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

*Name Theme*

My first reaction would be to name them after characters from Sex in the City but that may be hard to explain to your children. So how about a fairy tale theme. Snow White, Ariel, Cinderella, Jasmine, Belle, Aurora, and Pochahantis are all Disney Pricesses. And then of coarse you can have your Prince Charming.

Congratulations!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Katie! Puppies are so cute. Havana looks so happy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats- adorable! How about a surprise theme?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Cheryl - that's a fantastic theme - I love it.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I counted seven before I saw the answer!:biggrin1:
That's a very cute pile of surprises!
Names?
Do Re Mi Fa Sol La Ti 
(The kids are taking a voice class taught by one of my friends right now...


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I love your name theme!! These babies are half siblings to Roxie!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW, yes Katie, how many puppies do you have in your home right now? could this be why Jester had his, ummm problem? they are beautiful- I counted 7 too.

Names: taking after the Jester theme-- names that are mean Joksters-- or ones that like to have fun. 

Riddler
Fiddler
Pan
Pied Piper 
hijinx (or just jinx) 
wit 
wag
zany


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I count 8. Do I win a free puppy?

Edit: I change my answer to 7...after having read the answer...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ahhhh....new puppies to watch. I'm addicted to this forum for that reason alone! Katie, they are beautiful, and I can't wait to see their individual photos.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Katie! They are beautiful!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, that's a LOT of puppies in one house...quite the contrast to when you had Heidi by herself to keep track of!! So cute, the whole lot of them, and I am looking forward to watching the weekly shots, which surely you will be doing for us, RIGHT????


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Daniel - me too - I want to change my answer after I saw the right one. I could have sworn I counted 8 - Katie did you sneak one out of the photo after we guessed? Because when I went back and counted again, I only found seven. Maybe I was a little excited? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Please welcome my come home from a 5 day dog show, didn't know Havana was in heat, but it took Jester about 2 min to figure out she was, litter! :jaw:
> Can you guess how many babies there are? *a few of you know, so no cheating!*
> And can you please help us name them? You guys are awesome at names, and we can't agree on anything!
> I will be back in a bit to give you the count and how many boys/girls~~


*Katie *
*CONGRATS on ALL of the puppies they are ADORABLE. *

* Please explain that sentence to me. Didn't you know she was pregnant? or were you just so surprised she delivered early? I guess I just don't understand.*


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Katie!!! They are so cute. I cant believe she had seven! That is so many puppies!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*I love Japanese Names!*

What do you think of this for a litter theme?



> The "shichi-fukujin," translated either as the "Seven Gods of Happiness" or "Seven Gods of Luck" are personifications of earthly happiness in Japanese folk religion. They are:
> HOTEI: the "fat" or "laughing" Buddha, who personifies your garden-variety mirth and merriment.
> BISHAMONTEN: the watchman
> FUKUROKUJU: the god of longevity
> ...


I know there aren't a lot of "girly" names for your six gorgeous girls but you could shorten some?!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Katie, Havana and Jester.

Wow, 7 puppies, you are going to be one busy Hava-house!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Katrina~ 
I will try to explain better. Dogs can only breed when they are in heat. I was gone at a dog show with Jester and Heidi for 5 days (in Feb). When we came home, I brought Jester in the house, and put him in the livingroom where all my other dogs were. I sat down at the kitchen table to talk to my mom, when all of a sudden Havana let out a big yelp, Jester had bred with her! I had no idea she was in heat, but it didn't take Jester long to figure out that she was! 
So yes, once she started showing signs I knew that she was pregnant~ it just wasn't a planned litter. I actually had/have a home lined up for Havana, but now we have to put off her going to her new home until after she weans the puppies. Then she will be spayed. Luckily her new owner is very understanding!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome! 7 beautiful puppies! Now maybe you won't notice when Heidi disappears, lol.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

YAY I WON! Do I get a puppy? Haha just kidding.

Girl power! I love the litter! 

You could do disney princesses (Ariel, Jasmine, Cinderella) and the prince charming.

Another idea is do a reverse snow white. (Sneezy, Grumpy, Sleepy) Based on personalities and the one boy could be snow white or brown or black (according to his 
coloring.)

 They are all adorable!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Oops I just went back and saw that my ideas had been posted already. I still like them :0 Also, really like the Japanese ones


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Hi Katrina~
> I will try to explain better. Dogs can only breed when they are in heat. I was gone at a dog show with Jester and Heidi for 5 days (in Feb). When we came home, I brought Jester in the house, and put him in the livingroom where all my other dogs were. I sat down at the kitchen table to talk to my mom, when all of a sudden Havana let out a big yelp, Jester had bred with her! I had no idea she was in heat, but it didn't take Jester long to figure out that she was!
> So yes, once she started showing signs I knew that she was pregnant~ it just wasn't a planned litter. I actually had/have a home lined up for Havana, but now we have to put off her going to her new home until after she weans the puppies. Then she will be spayed. Luckily her new owner is very understanding!


Thank you Katie I understand now. Does it hurt the female? I thought it only hurt the male if the female wasn't cooperative.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry about that? Are you hinting to me nicely that I never answered your question? lol~
I don't think it necessarly "hurts" them, I think they are more confused/surprised about what's going on! I have known some females that whine and "talk" thru the whole thing, and some that are completely silent~~


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I have known some females that whine and "talk" thru the whole thing, and some that are completely silent~~


Probably just like some human gals! ound:


----------

